# Come on friday



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

How many rabbit hunters are waiting for the day to go out and bust some cottontails, my beagles are chopping at the bit....lol....


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I know I can't wait


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

I remenber as a kid in grade school having all my gear spread out the night before and not sleeping a bit. I think my beagles were in the same mind set. Good times with my dad.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I took mine out last night just to run em and work them for a bit. We were out for about an hour and they jumped and chased 3. Im ready for friday gona be down at the valley chasing bunnies and birds. I got a group of us and were gona bbq some burgers and dogs for a lunch break then were gona go back out and hope to jump some more.


----------



## Dryfly (Jul 10, 2010)

I will be out chasin bunnies and birds. Been doin it with my dad for 30 years.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

All right you guys got me all fired up now! Lets take this a step further. What firearm are you gonna pick out of the gunsafe come this weekend? I believe I'll save the Marlin Model 60 .22 for when the snow lays down an easy blanket of white. Probably use the 20ga Ithaca side by side for the opener!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

me and beaver are gonna hit some spots on friday... i havent rabbit hunted in years im really excited to go.. will have my "meat stick" with me.. my 870


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm ready to go, but have no beagle to hunt with! I'll probably just focus on squirrels and deer till the snow flies. !#


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Isn't the opener on Saturday? I'm ready and so are my Beagles. I just have to find some new places to go. I'd hit Beach City but it will probably be a zoo since they are releasing birds down there. Oh well I'll probably end up hitting my fence rows on my little 10 acres.


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Just out of curiosity why are beagles so good for rabbit hunting? Do you have the professionally trained? Im very new to the small game hunting. I have a little husky/pitbull? mutt that kills rabbits all the time. My problem is that shes just as fast as the damn rabbits....Shes still young and very smart im just wondering if here speed would be an issue? Maybe a better pheasant hunting dog??? Sorry if these questions are stupid I live in the city and have absolutely NOBODY who is into hunting at all to ask. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Beagles have a great sense of smell. They are low to the ground and can weasel in and out of brush piles where rabbits hide. Further more a rabbit, when pushed, will circle back very near the spot they were flushed from. A beagle will scent the rabbits tracks and bark as they track the rabbits path. The rabbit usually stays 50+ feet or so in front of the baying hound. As the beagle moves forward, so does the rabbit. Eventually pushing the rabbit back through the circle to the original spot it was jumped. Only to be shot in the lips by the blood thirsty rabbit hunter and smothered in bbq sauce grilled to perfection and the beagle and rabbit hunter lived happily ever after Amen! Hope this helps.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Very Well explained, only thing need added is the holes that rabbits seem to find during the chase


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Beagles are natural hunters, so for the most part getting them to chase isn't too hard. However the trick is disciplining them to obey commands and calls. The thing that has worked best for me is to get them when they are pups, and just take them out and let them do there thing but teach them to listen and to come to you when they are young. I have 2 beagles one that is 9 1/2 and one that is 2 both are female. The older dog is outstanding and is a bit of a loner but will hunt with other dogs. The 2 year old is a little rough around the edges when it comes to running rabbits but I just keep working with her.


----------

